
Git for Data – A TerminusDB Technical Paper [pdf] - LukeEF
https://github.com/terminusdb/terminus-server/blob/dev/docs/whitepaper/terminusdb.pdf
======
BenGosub
This is a great idea, interesting that haven't generated much interest in
here. However, I am looking forward to read the paper.

Btw, have you heard about OCaml's Irmin? It's something like a git based
database. I am interested in how these two compare as git based DBs.

~~~
LukeEF
Thanks - we thought that too! I might re post to see if we just got timing
wrong.

I haven't seen the OCaml Irmin before - very interesting and some parallel
ideas. I think this sort of store is going to become a popular choice as it
hits some pain points around versioning and data pipe lines. I don't know if
you've had a chance to read the paper, but the data CI/CD type workflows is
really what we are thinking about.

------
ggleason
TerrminusDB originated in 2015 when Kevin Feeney and myself started working on
the information architecture for the Seshat Global Historical Databank, an
ambitious project to store information about every society in human history.
We needed a database that could enable collaboration among a very distributed
team on a shared database whose primary function was the curation of high
quality datasets with a very rich structure, storing information about
everything from religious practices to geographic extent. We trialled a number
of graph databases and RDBMSs but found all of them wanting (though for
different reasons). Thus we began our journey creating our own database from
scratch. In designing the database, we focused on the elements we felt were
weakest in existing information architectures, namely the ability to have very
rich schemas and very fine grained revision control which was data aware -
enabling features such as branch, merge, push, pull, fork etc. Essentially, we
wanted to bring the sort of automation present in code pipelines using git
with CI/CD to the realm of databases. With the latest release incorporating
our own terminus-store backend, we now have a database architecture that is a
substantial way along the journey to providing this new approach to data
curation and management.

------
cheukting
Looks cool!

------
kitzkan
Awesomness

